# My New headstock



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Got my new headstock in last week. Opened the box today to install. took it out of the box (these things are heavy) Took the old one off the lathe. Guess What??? The new one won't work.







They didn't drill and tap the holes for the lockdown plate that goes on the bottom.:hairout:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Our luck's runnin' about the same ,Bobby..Mebbe yore headstock came from the same folks that my broke-down new AC unit came from...

"We're Surrounded by Assassins !!!!"...as W. C. Fields use to say..LOL:headknock


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

i'f you'd give up on that plamgreen and get a Jet - you wouldn't be having this problem I bet


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I have a jet. It got wet now its a mini lathe. :rotfl:

Now if I can ever get them on the phone and can talk them into a refund I will have a bigger Jet the next day.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

now yer talkin!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I just talked to them and as soon as he gets back to his desk he is going to call me back about a full refund.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby.....try using some of the CA glue to hold it down! Lets see how strong that stuff really is! lol..jim

good luck with the phone call


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I just ordered my new Jet JWL1642 1-1/2 HP Variable Speed Lathe .
 *
*


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

1642? dang you steppin up!

why don't you call rockler and see if they are close on price. I'll go pick it up for ya.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That darn thing weighs too much for me and you to unload so I got it delivered to the shop. $33 for shipping so why not?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well, at least you're doing better than I am.. Got a call at the store to hurry home. The AC guys were here two hours early with the NEW unit.. Got in on the tail end of the installation...click her on...and it was rattling and shaking like nuthin I ever heard..ANOTHER blown fan motor..Can you believe it ?? The guys really felt bad about it and couldn't understand why I didn't blow up.. Not my first rodeo far as getting sumthin done right...Wish to God ol' Mont worked the west end of Houston...Another few days, so they say and I will be cool...He11, it'll be Christmas before they get it working and then the heat pump prolly won't work...Sorry for the hijack and vent but I just gotta let off a little steam where no one can see me...LOL (barely)

On another note....CONGRATS, Bobby..Bet you're gonna love that new Jet.. Envy is oozing out of every pore on me..LOL.. NOW, you GOTTA graduate from the pens to some of GalvBay's stuff..Looking forward to great turnings....

jim


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

if bobby won't - I'll use his lathe and I will.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new machine!! gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Just got off the phone with Palmgren and they are sending me a full refund. Plus from what I understand I don't have to send anything back.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Arrrrr you be going through them lathes like rum.....I want you to buy me next land vessel LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I just talked to Barbara and told her I had ordered the new lathe. All she said was good. So I guess its ok


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Maybe she is also ready for you to get out and start turning her more projects? Congrats Bobby, you will enjoy that. Now you need to start turning trees like Galvbay.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

He11..looks like he could turn a CANOE on the one he's got coming...


Bobby...I''m putting you in charge of my purchasing department.Dunno what you said....but it shore jarred=up somebody...LOL:biggrin:

Slip...mebbe Barbara's just ready for him to GET OUT OF THE HOUSE again...lol


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea, I was kinda thinking maybe the same thing...lol


----------

